# Hilary Duff zeigt ihren nackten Baby-Bauch!



## Stefan102 (24 Dez. 2011)

​
Scheinbar soll das ungeborene Baby von Schauspielerin Hilary Duff (24) schon jetzt einen Vorgeschmack auf das weihnachtliche Fest bekommen oder wie sonst ließe sich dieses lustige Foto deuten?

Die Bald-Mama steht, mit einer Nikolausmütze auf dem Kopf, vor einem erleuchteten Tannenbaum und zeigt fröhlich ein Peace-Zeichen. Aber auch ihren immer runder werdenden Schwangerschaftsbauch hat Hilary festlich dekoriert! Mittig prangt nämlich ein riesiges Geschenk und daneben steht in Schreibschrift „Happy Holidays“ geschrieben. Eine wirklich süße Idee, an der Hilary ihre Fans via Twitter teilhaben lässt. So kommentiert sie das niedliche Bild: *„Schöne Feiertage von uns dreien! @HaylieK was würde ich ohne dich und deine künstlerischen Fähigkeiten nur tun?“* Also ist das „Gemälde“ das Werk der älteren Schwester Haylie (26), die ihre ganze Kreativität an Hilarys Bauch ausließ. Doch das Werk ist wirklich gelungen, denn Hilary sieht einfach überglücklich und sehr entspannt aus. Da können Weihnachten und das Baby aber wirklich kommen! 

Das süße Bild gibt es natürlich auch hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...reetings-hilary-twitpic-12-23-2011-1x-mq.html
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## funnie (26 Dez. 2011)

schon


----------



## Barsta (26 Dez. 2011)

Sieht doch nett aus


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2011)

cool


----------



## Ch_SAs (27 Dez. 2011)

Super, finde ich klasse :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------

